
Ask HN: What sets your hair on fire in 2018? - baxtr
I’m not looking for startup ideas, just “hot” topics on people’s mind.
======
mtmail
EU General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR)
[http://www.eugdpr.org/](http://www.eugdpr.org/) is approaching. Nobody seems
to know what exactly to do.

~~~
baxtr
Interesting. What might happen?

------
licinio
It's not new, but USA policies with Trump in front.

